# Software > Linux >  Νεο DEBIAN router

## bchris

Στηνω ενα router για το awmn απο την αρχη σε debian.
Μπορει καποιος καλος κυριος (και κυρια μου κανει) να που πει 
που θα βρω τα πακετα των παιδιων (Αχιλλεας, Paravoid, Mick...) 
οπως traffic shaping, zebra κτλ ?

Mercie in προτερω.

----------


## paravoid

http://www.awmn.gr/moin/_cf_e4_e7_e3_fc ... 7_f2Debian

 ::

----------


## bchris

Να' σαι καλα ρε Φαιδωνα.

----------


## bchris

Αλλη μια ερωτηση....

το source για τον kernel 2.4.25-awmn που ειναι ?
(με τα patch εννοειται...)

----------


## paravoid

apt-get install kernel-source-2.4.25-awmn

----------


## bchris

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

Πατ Πατ πωβρ bchris

----------


## bchris

Λοιπον η κατασταση εχει ως εξης:

Το PC που ετοιμαζω, με τον kernel 2.4.25-awmn δεν βλεπει την μια 
καρτα δικτυου (απο τις τρεις).

Με τον kernel που εκανα compile εγω απο το source, παιζει μια χαρα,
βλεπει και τις καρτες, αλλα δεν εχει περασμενο το patch για το 
ipp2p module....

Εν τω μεταξυ, ωομιζω οτι καπου ειδα οτι το εν λογω patch ειναι 
πειραγμενο...

Οποτε ρωτω: Ξερει καποιος τι κανουμε στις περιπτωσεις αυτες?
Βαζω το ipp2p patch απο το site, η υπαρχει καπου στο awmn να το 
κατεβασω?

TIA

----------


## JS

> Το PC που ετοιμαζω, με τον kernel 2.4.25-awmn δεν βλεπει την μια 
> καρτα δικτυου (απο τις τρεις).


Δεν την έχει ούτε σαν module ;
Ποιά κάρτα είναι ;

----------


## bchris

Ειναι μια DLink ..kati παιζει με VIA-Rhine driver.

----------


## paravoid

> CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

----------


## JS

modprobe via-rhine  ::

----------


## bchris

@paravoid: Συμφωνοι με αυτο που λες :Ρ
Αλλα ο kernel που βγαινει με το δικο μου compile δεν εχει to 
ipp2p module μεσα. 

@js: καλη ιδεα, αλλα μετα μου αλλαζει την ονομασια των interfaces, και 
βαριεμαι να τα ξανααλλαζω ολα...

Δεν υπαρχει το ρημαδι το patch πουθενα ρε παιδια να το περασω να 
τελειωνω ???

----------


## JS

> @js: καλη ιδεα, αλλα μετα μου αλλαζει την ονομασια των interfaces, και 
> βαριεμαι να τα ξανααλλαζω ολα...


ΓΙα εξήγα το αυτό λίγο...

Hint: αν στο /etc/modules βάλεις τα modules που θέλεις να φορτώνει απο το boot έτσι:

airo_cs
via-rhine
eepro100

τότε θα φορτωθεί πρώτα η airo_cs (και θα πάρει το eth0) μετά η via-rhine και μετά η eepro100

----------


## bchris

Ναι αλλα οι αλλες δυο καρτες που εχει ειναι ne2k-pci που τις εχει 
build-in o kernel. Κι ετσι ενω εχω κανει ολο το setup με την DLink να 
ειναι eth0 και οι αλλες eth1 kai eth2 (εκει πανε δυο εξωτερικα wireless
devices), αυτος οταν boot-αρει, φορτωνει τις ne2k san eth0 kai eth1....

--Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει τροπος, να του πεις να φορτωσει πρωτα το module
kai μετα τους build-in drivers  ::

----------


## bchris

Κανεις ????

----------


## JS

Υπάρχει ένας τρόπος που είχα κάνει για να παίξω με έναν sata δίσκο.
ΑΛΛΑ

1) Δεν μπορώ να σε καθοδηγήσω γιατί θα τα κάνουμε σκατά
2) Θέλει initrd image.

Σε γενικές γραμμές λες στο initrd να κάνει preload κάποιο/α modules.
Αλλά πάλι μπορεί να λέω μαλακίες και το preload να δουλεύει μόνο για δίσκους (δεν νομίζω).

Για ψάξε λίγο στο google μπας και βρείς κάτι σχετικό. Βάλε "preload modules initrd" και πάρε ιδέες.
Τώρα αν όλα αυτά τα κάνεις γιατί βαριέσαι να αλλάξεις το /etc/network/interfaces τί να σου πώ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bchris

...Ενω ολη αυτη η συζητηση επειδη καποιος βαριεται/δεν θελει να δωσει 
ενα link με το source (που ειναι και GPL), σου φανταζει απολυτως λογικη ε?

----------


## paravoid

Κοίτα, δεν θυμάμαι αν κάνουμε distribute και τα sources του πακέτου. Μπορώ να στα κάνω ένα .tar.gz αν θες (στείλε μου με PM ένα e-mail άμα είναι).
Πάντως μπορείς να το κάνεις πιο απλά  :: 
Κάνε compile τον πυρήνα σου με
make-kpkg --append-to-version=-awmn (ό,τι άλλο θες) kernel_image
(αν φυσικά κάνεις compile τoν 2.4.25)
Θα έχεις πακέτο kernel-image-2.4.25-awmn, το πακέτο μας για το ipp2p κάνει depend εκεί, οπότε θα μπει χωρίς προβλήματα.

----------

